# Just Finished My First Cold Smoker



## grillandchill (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello all.   Been lurking for a while and have gotten some great info from all the posts on these forums.   I'm on vacation this week and just finished my first cold smoker build.   I made it out of an old wooden barrel I found and used the coffee can and soldering iron method.   I plugged the soldering iron in for 20 minutes then unplugged it.  At the time it was 34 degrees outside and the smoker got to 71 degrees inside at the time I unplugged it.  After an hour it was still smoking and it was 26 degrees outside and the temp inside was 78 degrees.   I may try to plug the iron in for less time to see if i can keep the temperature down tomorrow.  I will probably use this mainly for smoking peppers. nuts and cheese if I 













IMAG0033.jpg



__ grillandchill
__ Jan 11, 2016


















IMAG0034.jpg



__ grillandchill
__ Jan 11, 2016


















IMAG0035.jpg



__ grillandchill
__ Jan 11, 2016


















IMAG0036.jpg



__ grillandchill
__ Jan 11, 2016






cant keep the temperature lower but would love to be able to throw a slab of bacon or two on there.  Here are some pics.


----------



## mowin (Jan 12, 2016)

Pipe the smoke into your barrel.  That will "clean" the smoke and allow it to cool keeping temps down. You might want to think about a amnts.

https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 12, 2016)

mowin said:


> Pipe the smoke into your barrel. That will "clean" the smoke and allow it to cool keeping temps down. You might want to think about a amnts.
> 
> https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS


Mowins got the right idea...For cold smoking a mailbox mod with an Amazen Tube Smoker might be your best bet.

Look up Mailbox Mods and you will get a multitude of great ideas and techniques.

I use mine all the time for cold smokes and have great success.

Good Luck and Keep on Smoking!

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2016)

I agree with the others about the pellet smoker, but I have to say it sure looks pretty!

Al


----------



## grillandchill (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.  I am gonna see if I can make a mod to pipe the smoke in.  I just changed my neighbors broken mailbox from Christmas so I happen to have not thrown the old one out so I will see if I an make something work.  I did some almonds for my first test with some homemade chili powder, onion powder, garlic powder, hot sauce with just a little oil to hold the spices on.  Put it in the smoker for two hours and came out pretty good but the temp was still a little high.   Once I get a MOD to work I will take a picture and repost.  Thanks.


----------

